# Glock 19 for $470 new



## idol8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Local store I was able to knock the price down from 550 to 470, what do you guys think, fair price or are there place for less out there?
Thanks

Idol


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a decent price (before adding tax). About what you could do online after shipping and transfer fees.

The wholesale price to the store is $440 so they aren't making much on it.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you can't find anything lower, then go for it!


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

That is a good price, I paid too much for mine.
$490.00

Ole


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Jul 8, 2007)

It's not a bad price considering that Glock just went up on all their pricing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lowest I've seen in AZ (right before I deployed) was $459. It's a fair price for a Glock. I'd snap it up.


----------



## idol8 (Jun 7, 2007)

bought it and I am loving it


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*GLOCKs Rock!*


----------

